# I got a breadboard. Now what do I do?



## DAJE (Jun 23, 2022)

Actually I got two: a regular 400 pointer and a smol 170 pointer because why not? And I have another 400 pointer coming from Tayda in the near future (all today's stuff is from AliExpress). 

I also got 60+ jumper wires in various lengths and colours. Got some with sockets at one end the other day.

I have a ProtoBoard Micro on the way whenever USPS passes it to Australia Post who will then deliver it to me. That could be weeks away, though. I'll be surprised if it's not, frankly. 

Anyway, I tested connections with my multimeter and various jumpers etc. I made a super simple LED test circuit and it worked properly. So, now what? 

I've looked at some of the tutorials here, but I feel like I really need some "special education" level projects to get me started. So, who's got recommendations? The dumber the better, you will not offend me by assuming I know very little about this subject.


----------



## Elijah-Baley (Jun 23, 2022)

I use the breadboard sometime when I want to try some pedal but I'm not sure if I really want to build it. If I don't like it too much I try to change some parts.
For example, now I have on my breaboard the LoFo Mofo. I didn't like it how I thought. Later my friend want to hear it, and then I play around the schematic to add some features. Now I like it a bit more, I could build it for myself, too.


----------



## szukalski (Jun 23, 2022)

I have gone through the same dilemma and still churning this path.

I've found the following useful:








						Coda Effects: Tutoriel: how to prototype with a breadboard
					

Learn more about electric guitar related electronics: DIY guitar pedals, from fuzz faces to delays and reverb, cables and circuits theory




					www.coda-effects.com
				





			Using A Solderless Breadboard
		


Then I followed up with an El Sol following the schematic:








						El Sol Distortion - PedalPCB.com
					

Compare to EQD Acapulco Gold®




					www.pedalpcb.com


----------



## HamishR (Jun 23, 2022)

I really should learn how to use a breadboard. I love modifying circuits and my favourite ODs are mostly very modified circuits. I tend to use Vero a lot and have got good at resoldering on it. It's very forgiving. But a breadboard would be easier I'm sure.

I think the key is to identify something you want to change. I think all overdrive pedals should have a bass pot, for example, and with help from people who actually know what they are doing I have been able to try various ways of doing this. 

Is there a pedal that you really like but wish it did _____? Having a goal makes it all a lot easier. Want more low end?  Think the highs are a bit piercing? You could find a circuit you like, set it up as per the schematic on the bread board then try modifying it by swapping values here and there. There are some amazing folks here who can guide you along the way - I am extremely grateful to some of them.


----------



## Dan M (Jun 23, 2022)

Build a Bazz Fuss fuzz.  It only has 6 components, and I found a follow along video.

Article on the circuit:


			Bazz Fuss fun
		



Step by step breadboard build:


----------



## BuddytheReow (Jun 23, 2022)

The Bazz Fuss circuit @Dan M mentioned is a phenomenal dirt circuit to try out. The LPB-1 booster is a close second only because it has a few more parts needed. Plus, who doesn’t like a good dirt circuit!

Nearly every component of the circuit can be tweaked to your liking. If you want, you can make two in series with a germanium diode in the second transistor for an octave up effect (it’s called the buzz box).

Here’s a picture of my bazz fuss on my board. The resistor needs to be moved over 1 column to the left to connect with the collector pin, but you get the general idea. I used 100n for the input and output caps, but experiment and see what you like there.
You technically don’t need the volume pot, but it’s nice to have. All it does is throw signal to ground.


----------



## DAJE (Jun 23, 2022)

Thanks for the suggestions, folks. Much appreciated.


----------



## Diynot (Jun 23, 2022)

Electra drive is good starter too


----------



## BuddytheReow (Jun 23, 2022)

Diynot said:


> Electra drive is good starter too


Agreed. It is an LPB-1 derivative so I would check out the writeup I did.

@DAJE if you need some pointers or feel like you're struggling you can shoot me a DM and I'll help you out. The key to breadboarding is understanding how a breadboard is laid out and translating a schematic. I find that transistor-based circuits are a bit easier to start out with. Just keep the pinouts in mind.


----------



## DAJE (Jun 23, 2022)

BuddytheReow said:


> Agreed. It is an LPB-1 derivative so I would check out the writeup I did.
> 
> @DAJE if you need some pointers or feel like you're struggling you can shoot me a DM and I'll help you out. The key to breadboarding is understanding how a breadboard is laid out and translating a schematic. I find that transistor-based circuits are a bit easier to start out with. Just keep the pinouts in mind.


Thanks, I might take you up on that. I tend to work slowly when I'm learning, not going to rush into it. The Bazz Fuss is something I was already interested in, so I think that's a great candidate for my first breadboard build. I have most of the components already.


----------



## BuddytheReow (Jun 23, 2022)

I also mention in the "tips and tricks" writeup I did a while back that there is no "correct" way to breadboard a circuit. The circuit will either work or not work. For example, if I gave 2 people a blank piece of paper and asked them to draw me a bird, they will not be the same picture but you can tell they're both birds. A breadboard is nothing more that a blank canvas for electronics. Just be patient, think through what you're trying to do, and have fun!

Here's the writeup I did if you feel like reading.





						TUTORIAL - Breadboarding Tips and Tricks
					

@Harry Klippton this one’s for you!  Not really a tutorial, but I wanted to share a few tips and tricks I've learned in my breadboarding journey.  First things first. Light up a diode!  One of the very first things you should do is light up a LED. It accomplished 2 things: you've verified that...




					forum.pedalpcb.com


----------



## BuddytheReow (Jun 23, 2022)

DAJE said:


> Thanks, I might take you up on that. I tend to work slowly when I'm learning, not going to rush into it. The Bazz Fuss is something I was already interested in, so I think that's a great candidate for my first breadboard build. I have most of the components already.


As long as you're learning who cares how long it takes! Once you get something working correctly you'll want to start tweaking a circuit. "What happens if I pull out this resistor? What happens if I substitute the transistor?" You won't know until you do it. That's where the REAL learning happens.


----------



## DAJE (Jun 23, 2022)

BuddytheReow said:


> As long as you're learning who cares how long it takes! Once you get something working correctly you'll want to start tweaking a circuit. "What happens if I pull out this resistor? What happens if I substitute the transistor?" You won't know until you do it. That's where the REAL learning happens.


Looking forward to it.


----------



## andare (Jun 23, 2022)

Follow @BuddytheReow 's tutorials here. I popped my breadboard cherry with them and now I have TWO breadboards going at all times. Madness. Currently trying to make a Fuzzrite less noisy before building it on turret board. The other one has a Fuzz Face on it, of course.


----------



## Dan M (Jun 23, 2022)

@BuddytheReow I didn’t think about an LPB. 

A fun little project might be to build both the LPB and the Bazz Fuss.  Then try running them into each other in both directions.


----------



## Diynot (Jun 23, 2022)

Dan M said:


> @BuddytheReow I didn’t think about an LPB.
> 
> A fun little project might be to build both the LPB and the Bazz Fuss.  Then try running them into each other in both directions.


Run 2 Bazz fuss in series and you get the BuzzBox project from the Run Off Groove documentation


			Bazz Fuss fun


----------



## BuddytheReow (Jun 23, 2022)

You may have some issues working with the 170 point one. There are no power rails. Use the 400 point one for starters


----------



## Harry Klippton (Jun 23, 2022)

I like the little 170 point boards for lining up transistors to swap out and then running jumpers to the circuit on the bigger board


----------



## BuddytheReow (Jun 23, 2022)

@DAJE all this talk about the Bazz Fuss inspired me whip something up on a breadboard real quick during my lunch break today. After testing it and subbing the collector resistor a few times, here's a neat little fuzz/OD circuit for you. If you want you don't have to install the trimmer/pot at the emitter and simply jumper it to ground. The trimmer adjusts the gain. The 100uf cap in the rails is not 100% necessary in the power rails if you have a protoboard, but it is good practice. The 10n input cap worked nicely with my humbucker, but you may want to up it to 22n or 24n if you have single coils.

Edit: You also don't need the volume pot either, but it's nice to have. As you turn it down it will reduce some of the highs as well, but not a whole lot.

I will call this the "Wish Not, Buzz Not"

Enjoy!


----------



## DAJE (Jun 24, 2022)

BuddytheReow said:


> @DAJE all this talk about the Bazz Fuss inspired me whip something up on a breadboard real quick during my lunch break today. After testing it and subbing the collector resistor a few times, here's a neat little fuzz/OD circuit for you. If you want you don't have to install the trimmer/pot at the emitter and simply jumper it to ground. The trimmer adjusts the gain. The 100uf cap in the rails is not 100% necessary in the power rails if you have a protoboard, but it is good practice. The 10n input cap worked nicely with my humbucker, but you may want to up it to 22n or 24n if you have single coils.
> 
> Edit: You also don't need the volume pot either, but it's nice to have. As you turn it down it will reduce some of the highs as well, but not a whole lot.
> 
> ...


I will certainly make this, and I thank you for doing it. I happen to have some MPSA18s in my transistor stash box. I have most parts, just waiting for a bunch of trimmers and then it's go time.


----------



## HamishR (Jun 24, 2022)

The Animal (Mammal here) is a killer sounding OD for not many parts. It uses a dual op-amp and not many parts (especially if you leave out the unnecessary boost switch) to create a very usable dirt pedal. Then you can easily turn it into a Blue Note, a Majestic or a Caliber 45 easily enough.


----------



## fig (Jun 24, 2022)

All wonderful suggestions, now go build something!


----------



## Feral Feline (Jun 24, 2022)

With the aforementioned BazzFuss, you can then experiment with 
Joe Gore’s cap-blender “tone” mod;
EQD’s Bellows;
Dual BazzFuss (BuzzBox);
Add a Muff tone-stack&recovery;
Etc.

Another, good’n’ for experipermutations is the Electra variants. MANY from Lovepedal alone. 

There’s a few SHO variants, too…
Madbean’s
SoulSonic’s Crackle NOT Okay
Paul @ DGP’s Oil Tanker
Etc

Then try some op-amp circs: 
386 variants such as EQD Aztec Gold or whatever it’s called, Glass Jaw, H&G Amps’ OD, Grace OD, Big Daddy, Bass Boost, etc.



Then of course there’s all the hacked up Dist+/250/Ross variants to toy with…


----------



## Feral Feline (Jun 24, 2022)

Oh, and Devi-Ever's endless self-referenced circuit variants.
Hmm Fuzz Face variants...

Nutter Idear:
Set up a 12PST rotary or a series of dip switches on vero with every clipping-diode combination you can think of — then whenever you're whipping up a circuit on the breadboard you can dial in diodes super-quickly.


----------

